# instalación de svgalib

## fastangel

Alguién ha conseguido instalar dichas librerías que están en el portage. Están enmascarada pero no tengo forma de instalarla si alguién lo ha conseguido que me lo diga por favor.

Los errores que tengo son:

Al intentar ejecutar el .ebuild me suelta el siguiente error que no se a que viene

```
 bash svgalib-1.9.25*

svgalib-1.9.25.ebuild: line 5: inherit: command not found

```

He intentado hacerlo con emerge pero todo son impedimentos y no me deja instalarlo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
emerge -pv svgalib

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "svgalib" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-libs/svgalib-1.9.24 (masked by: missing keyword)

- media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25 (masked by: missing keyword)

echo "media-libs/svgalib **" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -pv svgalib

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25  USE="-build -no-helper" 964 kB
```

Leer ESTO

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Antes del wiki, yo miraría los docs oficiales:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

De todas formas, no se como has pensado en ejecutar los ebuilds de esa forma. Si bien es cierto que, esencialmente, son scripts de bash, no esperarás que cada ebuild contenga de por sí todo el código de emerge (entre otras cosas que también serían necesarias), ¿no?  :Wink:  Ese fallo te dice que no encuentra el comando o función "inherit", ya que no está definida en el ebuild. Deberías leer el handbook completo, así te ahorrarás muchos problemas como éste. Son cosas muy básicas que están en los documentos oficiales.

----------

## fastangel

Gracias por la ayuda yo intento eso también pero en vez de las ** puso al final ~amd64 y seguía dándome error por eso intente ejecutar el .ebuild

Ya empieza a bajar y a instalar pero me tira el siguiente error:

```
lrmi.c:182: error: el campo 'vm' tiene tipo de dato incompleto

lrmi.c: En la función 'get_int_seg':

lrmi.c:198: aviso: conversión a puntero desde un entero de tamaño diferente

lrmi.c: En la función 'get_int_off':

lrmi.c:205: aviso: conversión a puntero desde un entero de tamaño diferente

lrmi.c: En la función 'pushw':

lrmi.c:213: error: puntero deferenciado a tipo de dato incompleto

lrmi.c:214: error: puntero deferenciado a tipo de dato incompleto

lrmi.c:214: error: puntero deferenciado a tipo de dato incompleto

lrmi.c: En la función 'LRMI_init':

lrmi.c:268: aviso: conversión de puntero a entero de tamaño diferente

lrmi.c:276: aviso: conversión de puntero a entero de tamaño diferente

lrmi.c:277: aviso: conversión de puntero a entero de tamaño diferente

lrmi.c:284: error: 'CPU_386' no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

lrmi.c:284: error: (Cada identificador no declarado solamente se reporta una vez

lrmi.c:284: error: ara cada funcion en la que aparece.)

lrmi.c: En la función 'set_regs':

lrmi.c:308: error: 'IF_MASK' no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

lrmi.c:308: error: 'IOPL_MASK' no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

lrmi.c: En la función 'em_inb':

lrmi.c:518: error: l-valor inválido en la salida asm 0

lrmi.c: En la función 'em_inw':

lrmi.c:529: error: l-valor inválido en la salida asm 0

lrmi.c: En la función 'em_inl':

lrmi.c:540: error: l-valor inválido en la salida asm 0

lrmi.c: En la función 'run_vm86':

lrmi.c:826: aviso: declaración implícita de la función 'VM86_TYPE'

lrmi.c:826: error: 'VM86_SIGNAL' no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

lrmi.c:827: error: 'VM86_STI' no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

lrmi.c:828: error: 'VM86_PICRETURN' no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

lrmi.c:829: error: 'VIP_MASK' no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

lrmi.c:833: error: 'VM86_INTx' no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

lrmi.c:835: aviso: declaración implícita de la función 'VM86_ARG'

lrmi.c:846: error: 'VIF_MASK' no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

lrmi.c:846: error: 'TF_MASK' no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

lrmi.c:851: error: 'VM86_UNKNOWN' no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

lrmi.c: En la función 'LRMI_int':

lrmi.c:935: error: 'IF_MASK' no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

lrmi.c:935: error: 'IOPL_MASK' no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

make[1]: *** [lrmi.o] Error 1

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/lrmi-0.6m'

make: *** [lrmi] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  svgalib-1.9.25.ebuild, line 60:   Called die

!!! Failed to build libraries and utils!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/temp/build.log'.

```

Gracias y saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No sabria decirte pero me imagino que por eso figuraba como "masked", no?

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Por lo que parece, no creo que puedas compilar svgalib en amd64 (o en cualquier cosa que no sea x86). Seguramente tiene demasiado ensamblador cutre en sus tripas. Desde luego no es un paquete que esté mantenido de forma muy activa. Las versiones estables no están en portage, y son muy antiguas.

Yo en tu lugar usaría directfb o algo similar.

----------

